# ABS tank repair product



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

I have used ABS pipe cement for repairs but this could be a good repair.
Most black holding tanks are ABS.
Plasti-Mend Plastic Repair Products
frank Today is cold and windy. Cold lower than 50 degrees for another week.


----------

